# Volume incriments



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Can someone point me in the right direction for changing the volume incriments from the default 7 levels to the advanced 30 levels.

I ran across this fix several months ago but seem to have lost the link with the info. Wanting to say it may have been achieved through the hidden menus.

Sent from the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Many thanks to Efpophis for the info!

Use a root file browser and locate build.prop in the system folder. Open the build.prop with a text editor and paste this at the end of the build prop if you dont already have this line (ro.config.vc_call_vol_steps=20)

The number 20 can be set to what ever desired number you wish. Keep in mind 20 makes you volume change to increments of 5%.

Sent from the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------

